# جرار ماسي فرغوسن 385 دفع رباعي الجديد للبيع



## محمدبدر786 (30 ديسمبر 2013)

[FONT=&quot]قيادة هيدروستاتيكي[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تحكم هيدروليكي للوضع [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]قوة 85 حصان [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]محرك دفع رباعي 

.............................................................


[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]شركة تراكتور بروفايدور المحدودة ، مقرها اليابان ، تعرض مجموعة كاملة من الآلات الزراعية ، وتشمل جرارات ماسي فرغوسن تتراوح من 50 إلى 105 قوة حصان [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وتطبيقاتها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إلى كافة قارة أفريقيا. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعود ملكية جميع الآلات المدرجة على الموقع الألكتروني للشركة تراكتور بروفايدر المحدودة والشركة ليست وكيل طرف ثالث أو وسيط وإنما المنتجة.[/FONT]*​


----------

